# Your Top E Juice Combination



## Silver

Ok here's a question for all you seasoned and newbie vapers alike.

So far, what have you found is your top e-juice combination? By this I mean, your favourite say 1 or 2 juices that you use most regularly. 

I know some of you have a favourite juice for different devices and for different times of the day, but what is your most used combination?

So far, for me it is as follows:

- Twisp mixture of 3 of their flavours (Polar Mint, Rebel and Cherry) - vaped on the Twisp device - my all day "go to" flavour 
- Combined with the occasional puff of Absolute Tobacco on the GreenSmoke cig-alike device.

I am trying to find better than this combo, but have not found it yet. Soon I will be running out of options from easily available local suppliers. 

Also, I am not on more "serious" equipment yet. At this point, other than Twisp, I have the Protank 2 and VV batteries (VIsion Spinner and iTaste)

The quest continues...


----------



## Stroodlepuff

i am a huge fan of fruity/ dessert type flavours so give me anything sweet and i am good to go! I cannot stand tobacco or menthol flavours anymore which is odd because I did enjoy the dragon juice menthol when I first started, but here are a few of my favorite combinations:


Dragon Juice - Blueberry and peanut butter mixed
TopQ - Mango and Cherry mixed
TopQ - Cherry and Vanilla mixed
I don't mix alot I generally stick to one flavour in a tank at a time, just experiment every once in a while 

@Gizmo is the experimental one between us so maybe he could give more tips  My all time favorite is definately the mango and cherry though


If we are talking about international flavours too then I mixed quite a few Mt baker flavours as experiments - these are the ones that turned out nice:


Mango and Cherry (Again) but with some dragon fruit added in (Soooo damn good!!)
Amaretto and Coffee
Vanilla custard and butterscotch
There are a couple of other mixes which are nice but I will never be able to replicate because I cannot for the life of me remember what I put in


----------



## Andre

At this stage: Huntsman (naturally extracted tobacco ejuice at 90PG/10VG) from Heather's Heavenly Vapes and for in between my DIY Menthol using 5 % of Vapour Mountain's menthol flavouring in my 80PG/20VG mix. When I started vaping I could not stand Menthol, but now 150 odd days later I quite like it, but straight not with a tobacco mix.


----------



## CraftyZA

I'm in limbo at the moment. I would not mind to get some of Heathers Huntsman, 
So for now I've started to vape some of my old experiments. I need to find some of them presentable enough to send to Mathee. 
So far the best:
555 & Honey
Dark Tobacco & Nougat
Maroela & Brandy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

CraftyZA said:


> I'm in limbo at the moment. I would not mind to get some of Heathers Huntsman,
> So for now I've started to vape some of my old experiments. I need to find some of them presentable enough to send to Mathee.
> So far the best:
> 555 & Honey
> Dark Tobacco & Nougat
> Maroela & Brandy


Can't wait, sounds just..."exotic" is the best word I can come up with right now!


----------



## Tom

atm...

mostly using VM4 and a Coffee/Vanilla mix. And for a throat cleanse Menthol pure. I gotta get some more exotic, classy ones...can't wait for my next trip to Germany....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks all, great responses

I suppose one's taste preference does change with time - especially early on - after stopping the real cigs as your taste buds improve.

Crafty, where do those flavours/juices come from? Are they local/intnl? Pre-made or DIY?


----------



## Silver

Tom, I assume the VM4 is VapourMountain.
Where is the Coffee/Vanilla from?


----------



## Tom

I am using the Coffee from Liqua. Its like pure coffee, no sugar and milk....espresso 
the first 2 tanks I had to get used to it, and then I really enjoyed it....especially in the mornings 

I am also using Liqua Vanilla to sweeten it, not always, but often. I got VM's Vanilla Custard, but that is too nice on its own to mix it, imho.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy

I am battling to find a decent tobacco and after trying Liqua's French and American mix, I almost puked. For now my favourite 3 are:


Ry4 - Joyetech
Malboro - E Health
Black magic - DJ
I've started mixing a bit but so far my attempts have been vulgar to say the least

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

vaalboy said:


> I am battling to find a decent tobacco and after trying Liqua's French and American mix


 
The Liqua Turkish blend is better than the American mix.

Also worth trying the Synfonya range of Tobacco flavours, relatively low nic, but full taste. I would recommend the 'Soul' one as its quite sweet. Check their website though (there is a button to see it in english) If they say it tastes like dry cuban tobacco, it really does

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Tom said:


> I am using the Coffee from Liqua. Its like pure coffee, no sugar and milk....espresso
> the first 2 tanks I had to get used to it, and then I really enjoyed it....especially in the mornings
> 
> I am also using Liqua Vanilla to sweeten it, not always, but often. I got VM's Vanilla Custard, but that is too nice on its own to mix it, imho.


That liqua coffee and vanilla mix is killer.

Does anyone else find that higher nic values tingle a bit and mute flavor. I vaped 18mg for a while then dropped to 9 and the flavour is so much better or do I imagine things???


----------



## Fog-e

HaHa, I think I am a bit of a freak! I just top up my tank before it is empty (hate the last bit) with something different, mostly, which means I almost always have a combo. Sometimes it is great, sometimes not so much, but always vapeable and never boring . I mostly use VM DIY flavours (70pg/30vg) and really enjoy Oupa's Caramel and Vanilla flavours (together they are good too!). VM Mango mixed with Peach also not bad. The Caramel is nice on its own (if you like sweetish, which I do). Vape Africa's liquids are also pretty good, but I enjoy the freedom of DIY (and the lower cost).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rowan Francis

Ok so i only have wisp apple that contains nicotine , but i have toned it down with one of the 0mg flavours , the grape .
now i used to run a hooka pipe so mixing flavours is in my nature and this grape / apple is actually dam nice , just had to top up my tank now so i did 2 drops of each .

Tomorrow i am gonna try apple / rasberry or apple blueberry .. but i tell u what i am really liking this vaping ..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Hi Rowan

As @Matthee once told me, it doesn't matter what device you are using or what juice you are vaping, as long as you are enjoying it and it's keeping you off real cigs, then you are doing fantastically well!

Enjoy and vape on

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Zodiac

Hi guys, my favourites right now is :

1) Heathers Heavenly Vapes : Heavenly Tobacco

2) Halo : Tribecca 

3) Juicy Vapors : RY4

Also love the other NET's from Heathers, Dark Horse, Humtsman etc. As you can see, i'm a sucker for RY4 type juice, i've sort of grown out of the fruity stuff. Going to try some El Kamino and H1N1, and Vermillion Rivers KY4 soon !! Cant wait, but i am seriously wanting to try the infamous Boba's Bounty, but unfortunately they do not ship internationally, and the other methods of getting it is just not worth it imo 

Stay strong, Vape on xD


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY

Zodiac said:


> Hi guys, my favourites right now is :
> 
> 1) Heathers Heavenly Vapes : Heavenly Tobacco
> 
> 2) Halo : Tribecca
> 
> 3) Juicy Vapors : RY4
> 
> Also love the other NET's from Heathers, Dark Horse, Humtsman etc. As you can see, i'm a sucker for RY4 type juice, i've sort of grown out of the fruity stuff. Going to try some El Kamino and H1N1, and Vermillion Rivers KY4 soon !! Cant wait, but i am seriously wanting to try the infamous Boba's Bounty, but unfortunately they do not ship internationally, and the other methods of getting it is just not worth it imo
> 
> Stay strong, Vape on xD
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seriously cant wait for these juices to land

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Are you getting them in CVS?


----------



## Silver

Zodiac said:


> Hi guys, my favourites right now is :
> 
> 1) Heathers Heavenly Vapes : Heavenly Tobacco
> 
> 2) Halo : Tribecca
> 
> 3) Juicy Vapors : RY4
> 
> Also love the other NET's from Heathers, Dark Horse, Humtsman etc. As you can see, i'm a sucker for RY4 type juice, i've sort of grown out of the fruity stuff. Going to try some El Kamino and H1N1, and Vermillion Rivers KY4 soon !! Cant wait, but i am seriously wanting to try the infamous Boba's Bounty, but unfortunately they do not ship internationally, and the other methods of getting it is just not worth it imo
> 
> Stay strong, Vape on xD
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 

Impressive international experience Zodiac!!
Now all we need is for a dozen or so top international juices to be easily available locally.
The people that get that right have got my cash!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Zodiac

Silver1 said:


> Impressive international experience Zodiac!!
> Now all we need is for a dozen or so top international juices to be easily available locally.
> The people that get that right have got my cash!


Thanks Silver1. CVS and myself have also tried almost every juice from Fuzion Vapors. We on the hunt for the best of the best out there, and who knows what comes from it ....  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Zodiac said:


> Hi guys, my favourites right now is :
> 
> 1) Heathers Heavenly Vapes : Heavenly Tobacco
> 
> 2) Halo : Tribecca
> 
> 3) Juicy Vapors : RY4
> 
> Also love the other NET's from Heathers, Dark Horse, Humtsman etc. As you can see, i'm a sucker for RY4 type juice, i've sort of grown out of the fruity stuff. Going to try some El Kamino and H1N1, and Vermillion Rivers KY4 soon !! Cant wait, but i am seriously wanting to try the infamous Boba's Bounty, but unfortunately they do not ship internationally, and the other methods of getting it is just not worth it imo
> 
> Stay strong, Vape on xD
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aha, I'm a HHV Huntsman fan - more to the dry/grassy/earthy type of HHV's juices. Just got some Goodejuice NETs - you will love the Patriot, but they clog coils somewhat faster than HHV juices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

Silver1 said:


> Are you getting them in CVS?


We are still in the experimental stages. Zodiac is a very very fussy guy when it comes to juices and wants to order from all around the world before we decide which juice we gona bring in.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

That's super!

Sorry if I missed it in the intros, but Zodiac, are you part of CVS?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zodiac

Silver1 said:


> That's super!
> 
> Sorry if I missed it in the intros, but Zodiac, are you part of CVS?


Hi Silver1, no, i am not part of CVS, although i have very close relations with them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Golf

So finally understand what the big deal about vaping proper juice is all about. Ok it may b the fresh battery or the new coil on my I clear 30B but daaaaaamn. Iv never experienced flavour like that b4. RY 4 from CVS. Every single time I vaped on it was just crazy. I really hav not experienced anything this intense b4

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rowan Francis

My young grasshopper the men of chess shall be your new nirvana but your toll will be wise spent .

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rowan Francis

So my new all day juices - 

1: Five Pawns - Gambit 
2: Topq - Mango + 0 nic Grape

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SVS1000

I mixed half coffee and Virginia tobacco, I call it Techie Petrol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tornalca

These are my favorites at the moment. Got some last week, a friend of mine went to the states.

MtBakerVapor - Hawk Sauce
MtBakerVapor - Thug Juice
Mad Murdock - Radiator Pluid - Glassomizer only (DBOX Puritank)
Seduce Juice - Snake Venom
Seduce Juice - Snake Oil

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tornalca

Zodiac said:


> Hi guys, my favourites right now is :
> 
> 1) Heathers Heavenly Vapes : Heavenly Tobacco
> 
> 2) Halo : Tribecca
> 
> 3) Juicy Vapors : RY4
> 
> Also love the other NET's from Heathers, Dark Horse, Humtsman etc. As you can see, i'm a sucker for RY4 type juice, i've sort of grown out of the fruity stuff. Going to try some El Kamino and H1N1, and Vermillion Rivers KY4 soon !! Cant wait, but i am seriously wanting to try the infamous Boba's Bounty, but unfortunately they do not ship internationally, and the other methods of getting it is just not worth it imo
> 
> Stay strong, Vape on xD
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Boba's Bounty is over rated. If you have had any caramel Candy flavor (Vaping Zone Caramel Candy) it tastes the same. Seduce Juice Jango = Bobas Bounty = Caramel Candy


----------



## Andre

Tornalca said:


> These are my favorites at the moment. Got some last week, a friend of mine went to the states.
> 
> MtBakerVapor - Hawk Sauce
> MtBakerVapor - Thug Juice
> Mad Murdock - Radiator Pluid - Glassomizer only (DBOX Puritank)
> Seduce Juice - Snake Venom
> Seduce Juice - Snake Oil


Lucky guy. Those are all outlandish names there. Have read about Pluid - love or hate type of juice. Tell us more about these juices when you have time.


----------



## Tornalca

Matthee said:


> Lucky guy. Those are all outlandish names there. Have read about Pluid - love or hate type of juice. Tell us more about these juices when you have time.



MtBakerVapor - Hawk Sauce
Friend makes this DIY for me now, so I have access to this, difficult to say what it tastes like but is is awesome
MtBakerVapor - Thug Juice
Friend makes this DIY for me now, so I have access to this, difficult to say what it tastes like but is is awesome
Mad Murdock - Radiator Pluid - Glassomizer only (DBOX Puritank)
If you like Green Sambuca it is for you. Beware it ruined my iclear30 even after i knew it would I still tried it.
Seduce Juice - Snake Venom
peach and coconut mixed - Taste like Black Wine gums
Seduce Juice - Snake Oil
Pear and coconut mixed - Can't place the taste yet

Hope this helps


----------



## Andre

Tornalca said:


> MtBakerVapor - Hawk Sauce
> Friend makes this DIY for me now, so I have access to this, difficult to say what it tastes like but is is awesome
> MtBakerVapor - Thug Juice
> Friend makes this DIY for me now, so I have access to this, difficult to say what it tastes like but is is awesome
> Mad Murdock - Radiator Pluid - Glassomizer only (DBOX Puritank)
> If you like Green Sambuca it is for you. Beware it ruined my iclear30 even after i knew it would I still tried it.
> Seduce Juice - Snake Venom
> peach and coconut mixed - Taste like Black Wine gums
> Seduce Juice - Snake Oil
> Pear and coconut mixed - Can't place the taste yet
> 
> Hope this helps


Thanks, sure helps.


----------



## Zodiac

Tornalca said:


> Boba's Bounty is over rated. If you have had any caramel Candy flavor (Vaping Zone Caramel Candy) it tastes the same. Seduce Juice Jango = Bobas Bounty = Caramel Candy


Wow!! Thanks @Tornalca, some exquisite juice you're vaping !! I know there are many people who do not like Boba's, and some that vape it exclusively. I think its mainly because of curiosity and the hype surrounded by it that i just wanna try it. That and the fact that they don't ship internationally, that makes me want to have it even more, lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

Zodiac said:


> the fact that they don't ship internationally, that makes me want to have it even more, lol


i read yesterday on a german forum that they are looking into international shipping. the post was from November 2013. so, maybe it will happen soon...


----------



## Zodiac

Thanks @Tom, this is what i was met with





I also placed an order with them, asked them to send to my Reship address, just to find out that they do not ship e-cigs or its components. On the plus side i scored a 100 bucks when Alien Visions refunded me, as they paid me the same dollar value back, and the rand had weakened, lol


----------



## Tornalca

Zodiac said:


> Wow!! Thanks @Tornalca, some exquisite juice you're vaping !! I know there are many people who do not like Boba's, and some that vape it exclusively. I think its mainly because of curiosity and the hype surrounded by it that i just wanna try it. That and the fact that they don't ship internationally, that makes me want to have it even more, lol



Thats exactly why I had some come over with my friend and I was underwhelmed. It is definitely not a bad vape but I think the hype was to big for me as well.

Must say I am in juice heaven at the moment. But it is going to run out and then I will have to settle with all the old flavors again until I can get my next fix.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SunRam

Gazzacpt said:


> That liqua coffee and vanilla mix is killer.
> 
> Does anyone else find that higher nic values tingle a bit and mute flavor. I vaped 18mg for a while then dropped to 9 and the flavour is so much better or do I imagine things???



Absolutely true, I only do DIY juices, and the more nic you add, the less the taste comes through, and the more bite you get from the juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis

boredom = citrus mix + chocolate + mint ... !! interesting


----------



## Silver

Mint + Chocolate = Vapour Mountain Choc Mint ---> Superb... 
Have reviewed this juice in the reviews threads


----------



## ShaneW

I'm new to this but enjoying a mix of 40% vanilla 40% RY4 20% raging b1tch


----------



## Vapey McJuicy

Tyler said:


> I enjoy mixing combinations of e-liquids
> 
> 1) Strong Mint + Lemon - from Electrostix
> 2) Lemon + Red Cola - from Electrostix (This is my fav all day vape it reminds me of that lemon coca cola you used to be able to buy in the cans!
> 
> Anybody have any suggestions for a mint + _______ combo?



Mint/menthol + cherry Tyler! Nom nom nom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

Apple & Mint - Complete win!


----------



## Vapey McJuicy

devdev said:


> Apple & Mint - Complete win!



That, will have to get a try 4 sure! 

PS! Bacon & Mint?? 

No I didn't think so......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

Vapey McJuicy said:


> That, will have to get a try 4 sure!
> 
> PS! Bacon & Mint??
> 
> No I didn't think so......



I think you'd need a nice oregano & bacon to really get the experience. Or maybe bacon, pineapple and mushroom?

*this thread is heading to a bad place......  *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

coffee + caramel + mint and you get a very nice after dinner mint vape


----------



## SunRam

Any fruit and menthol goes great together

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tornalca

Fruit of the Forest + Vanilla = Pink Fizzers

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick

Banana and honey - interesting thing is you taste banana on the inhale and honey on the exhale

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

@Derick, is the banana and honey your own DIY mix with your own flavourings or did you buy the juice pre-made?

Sounds very interesting.


----------



## hyphen

Also done the apple and mint and apple and toffee . fresh !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom

Tom said:


> atm...
> 
> mostly using VM4 and a Coffee/Vanilla mix. And for a throat cleanse Menthol pure. I gotta get some more exotic, classy ones...can't wait for my next trip to Germany....


so, 5 months later:
@Oupa ... need to consider an order to Germany 

The other 2 would be HoL Cigar de Paris, which is great for a night out vape. Other then this I have not found a really good tobacco, although I always order loads of samples. Its disappointing. 

And no. 3 would have to go to the Rhurbarb I have vaped most of today. It is a really good sour fruity flavor. Not artificial acidic. I was looking for that since I started vaping.

I vaped all three on the Origen Dripper this week. wow. with 50/50 juices its mega plumes and flavour.


----------



## Tom

omg...something swallowed most of the previous post....

below the 5 months statement was more txt:

It ist still VM4 that serves as ADV. But I am using it only 2-3 times a week. Making the most out of it.

...only then comes the query for shipping to germany

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Tom said:


> omg...something swallowed most of the previous post....
> 
> below the 5 months statement was more txt:
> 
> It ist still VM4 that serves as ADV. But I am using it only 2-3 times a week. Making the most out of it.
> 
> ...only then comes the query for shipping to germany


Maybe consider emailing @Oupa - not sure he will see this. If you do not come right, I am sure we can make a plan for you, just shout.
Please PM me the details of that Rhubarb juice, been looking for a decent sour fruity flavour.


----------



## Silver

Fabulous to hear @Tom

When will you be visisting next?
Be sure to arrange with @Oupa beforehand. Or i can help if you are here for a short stay and we can get the juice beforehand.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wow a thread I have never replied to... 

VM Menthol Ice
VM Strawberry
VM Litchi with 205 Menthol Ice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mohamed

Hhv dark horse and synfonya cafe mix serves as an all day vape ..or hangsen ry4 and coffee ..and if i feel the need for a lighter vape ..ill use a spicy tobacco as a base with some strawberry and litchy and a drop or two of irish cream concentrate or ill substitute the irish cream for a few drops of menthol not for taste just for coolness on the inhale 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve

ShaneW said:


> I'm new to this but enjoying a mix of 40% vanilla 40% RY4 20% raging b1tch


Shane what is raging ***** ?? sounds interesting


----------



## ShaneW

It's a juice my sister brought over from the USA, I'm not even sure who the supplier is.

It's a dark coffee, chocolate, vanilla mix... very nice


----------



## Stroodlepuff

ShaneW said:


> It's a juice my sister brought over from the USA, I'm not even sure who the supplier is.
> 
> It's a dark coffee, chocolate, vanilla mix... very nice



Its made by a company called Roar Vapor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve

@ShaneW , thanks for the info mate, would be right up my street if it wasnt for coffee


----------



## steve

thanks @Stroodlepuff , ill give them a look


----------



## steve

i see they also do one called "earl grey slut "??

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

